# REW display problems on widescreen monitor



## jazzcat (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi folks. Just bought a new widescreen monitor which replaced a standard 4:3 monitor. REW is not displaying properly. It worked fine with my old monitor. Everything is messed up and arranged in strange places. I tried everything such as changing the resolution to more standard measurements but still the same problem. Java is current and this is the only program that does not display properly. Tried to reinstall but no use.

Anyone experience this? Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

What resolution is the display now, and what was it before? Can you post a screenshot? Use the post padding thread in the Testing forum to get to 10 posts so you can post an image.


----------



## jazzcat (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi John. Here are some screenshots as you requested. The monitor is a samsung syncmaster 2233. 22 inch - resolution set at 1680X1050. The 4:3 size I tried was 1280X1024, a resolution which worked fine with my old monitor, however this did not solve the problem. Too bad this is the only monitor that I have now.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That is certainly pretty bizarre! REW uses the standard Java 2D classes, so I suspect any java applet or application will have similar issues. The most likely cause is a graphics card driver problem or some incompatibility between the card and the Java drivers.


----------



## jazzcat (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep. Pulled out my "state of the art" nvidia graphics card, hooked up to the basic onboard video controller, and everything is back to normal. Now I will need to find out if I need to revert to a previous video driver or something.

Thanks for solving the problem!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

This thread may be relevant then: NVidia driver woes - the problems in that thread were fixed with NVidia driver V195.55 or later.


----------



## cporro (Jun 29, 2010)

looks like i have the same issue. my screens are drawn the same way. so i updated the driver for my nvidia card. just let xp do it from the device manager/update driver. things look fine now. glad i found this thread. i had no idea.


----------



## rpp (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello.

I have the same problem, my monitor is 1920*1200, and after a while, the screen painting goes wrong. I need to close and open again. It has happend since I change the monitor, in versions 4 and 5.

The problem is when the cursor goes over a graphic. If I minimize and maximize the window in the task bar, it repaint correct until the cursor cross the graph. It not depends on the window size. It not happens in the EQ window.

Video: ATI Radeon Xpress 200
Monitor: SyncMaster 245B

Hope this help.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

rpp said:


> I have the same problem, my monitor is 1920*1200, and after a while, the screen painting goes wrong.


Can you post a screenshot of how it looks when it has gone wrong? If REW is the active window you can capture it to the clipboard by pressing Alt+print screen, then paste into Paint (for example, or another image application) and save the image as a jpeg.


----------



## rpp (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I have solved the problem, desactivating the hardware acceleration of any cursor in the driver (level 2 of 5).


----------



## rpp (Apr 11, 2009)

The repaint is like a mosaic of parts of the screen. It depends of the size of the window, and sometimes a component is painted when the cursor is moved over it, or clicked.

I sent you a small window, a the bottom right of a bigger one.


----------



## hornaudio (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the exact same display issues. On the same display hardware (ATI radeon espress 200m). Found a newer driver at Compaq. Problem SEEMS to be gone. I've thought this before!? Some 20 tests are ok.


----------

